# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pregled autosjedalica - Bilje pored Osijeka - 09.06.2013.

## Jesen u meni

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

U sklopu Sajma rabljene odjeće, igračaka i opreme za bebe
09.06.2013. će se u Bilju pored Osijeka u dvorištu Doma kulture održati od 9 do 12 sati  i besplatan pregled autosjedalica.

----------

